# IGFA / EFSA - Schnurklassenrekorde, kann das sein?



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Liebe Weltrekordler in spe,

habe mal nach den Regulatorien zu internationalen Schnurklasse-Rekorden bei IGFA und EFSA gestöbert. Schaut euch mal bitte folgendes PDF-File an:

http://www.efsa-germany.de/efsa_pdf/EFSA A+L.pdf

Als Beispiel: auf Seite 9 findet ihr den Leng (molva molva), der lediglich für Schnurklassenrekorde in der 2kg, 4kg, 6kg und 8kg Klasse "geöffnet" ist!?

Bedeutet: die dünnste Whiplash mit 0,06mm und 10,60kg Tragkraft fällt schon mal aus der Leng-Wertung für Schnurklassenrekord heraus.

Eine monofile Trilene Specimen Big Game in 0,23mm (!) trägt 3,8kg und würde für eine Leng-Wertung in der 4kg Klasse einzusetzen sein, die 0,31er mit 6,8kg Tragkraft für die 8kg Klasse.

Wohlgemerkt: Schnurklassenrekorde - beim Fang eines neuen größten Fisches weltweit ist der Schnurdurchmesser egal.

Oder lest ihr da was anderes heraus aus den Regeln? Frage hierzu: wer kommt an die bestehenden Schnurklassenrekorde für unsere europäischen Fische heran? www.igfa.org zeigt es anscheinend nur zahlenden Membern.


Interessante andere Bestimmungen, zum Schmunzeln und Staunen: 

- die Rute darf während des Drills zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf der Reeling oder anderswo abgestützt werden

- die Höchstlänge des Rutengriffs unterhalb der Mitte der Rolle darf 70cm betragen

- das Auf- oder Einschleppen von Fischen, die vom Boot aus gehakt wurden, in flaches Wasser ist nicht zulässig

- das Anfüttern mit Säugetierprodukten ist ebenso nicht zulässig

usw...

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## ThomasL (11. März 2004)

hallo Karsten#h 

das mit den Schnurklassen für Leng stimmt nicht ganz, ich hab noch die europäische Rekordliste der EFSA, da ist für Leng 4,6,8,10,15,24 und 37 Kg drin. Auf  kannst du die Rekorde ansehen. Die ganzen Regeln sind auch drin.

Bin zwar immer noch Mitglied der Schweizer EFSA Sektion, aber auch nur noch weil noch ein paar Typen drin sind die ich gut mag. An einer Meisterschaft war ich das letzte Mal 1991, nachher nicht mehr. Das ganze ist mir dann zu doof geworden, auch was hintenrum noch so gelaufen ist. 
Ich hatte 1989 in Stavanger mal einen Knurrhahn aus echtem Silber gewonnen (für den grössten grauen Knurrhahn), da wurde nachher hintenrum blöd rumgesprochen, ich hätte bei der Preisverleihung nicht einmal eine Krawatte angehabt. Drei Jahre später kam dann vom Verband die Regel, dass wer am Aschluss-Dinner kein Hemd und Krawatte trägt, kriegt den Preis dann nicht ausgehändigt, er muss ihn wenn alles vorbei ist abholen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach kindergartenmässiger Kasperlkram :v


----------



## Jetblack (11. März 2004)

Das gefaellt mir:

"- das Anfüttern mit Säugetierprodukten ist ebenso nicht zulässig"

Wer also ueber Bord kuebelt (aus was fuer einem Grund auch immer) wird disqualifiziert 

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

Hey Thomas! #h 

Riesigen Dank für den Link - solche Tabellen suche ich schon die ganze Zeit!!!

Komisch, oder? Bei der deutschen Sektion sind die 15 - 60 kg Klassen für Leng ausge"X"t, Stand 01.01.2002.

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, dass Du von der Meisterschafts-Clownerie die Nase voll hast. Ilona, die Du beim Event am YAD-Stand gesehen hattest, war zu den Weltmeisterschaften Brandung in Belgien. Da durften sich alle Teilnehmer auf eigene Kosten pottenhäßliche Anzüge und Kostüme anschaffen, die Du sonst nirgends anziehen kannst. Sie hatte auch Fotos von der WM dabei zum Event.

Tanja hat auch sehr schnell die Begeisterung verloren an den Meeresmeisterschaften, aber darüber können wir uns ja mal bei einem gepflegten Bier unterhalten, gehört vielleicht nicht hier rein.

Werde chippog mal fragen, ob er Deinen Link bei seinem Thread über die skandinavischen Rekordlisten mit einbaut, oki?

Viele Grüße in´s Nachbarland

Karsten :m


----------



## Karstein (11. März 2004)

*lachwech*@Jetblack

Soll nur verhindern, dass Du nicht alle 10 Minuten eine halbe Kuh über Bord wirfst als Lockspur für einen Great White, sozusagen  CowRubbyDubby. 

Wobei dann ja auch kein Schweine- oder Rinderblut benutzt werden darf als Lockspur.


----------



## ThomasL (11. März 2004)

@Karsten

klar, da können wir uns mal bei einem Bier darüber unterhalten, das was ich geschrieben habe, war auch nur ein Teil von der Clownerie.

aber den Link soll Chippog ruhig einbauen, die Liste ist interessant.

Die Regel mit den Säugetierprodukten kam auch, weil früher als Köder und Rubby-dubby beim Haiangeln oft Wal- und Robbenfleisch verwendet wurde.


----------

